# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  γεφυρα στασιμων

## dj kostas

εχω αυτην την γεφυρα στασιμων http://www.delfitzis.gr/showprod.php?aa=180 και την πηρα προσφατα και μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει των τροπο λειτουργιας . παταω το κουμπι set βαζω το ποτενσιομετρο στο max και αρχιζω να συντονιζω τους μεταβλητους καποια στιγμη φτανει που θα δειξει 10. μετα το ποτενσιομετρο το ξεβιδωνω λιγο οσπου να φτασει περιπου στο 2,5 μετα ξανα συντονιζω τους μεταβλητους οσπου να παει στο 10 . μετα  συνεχιζω με αυτον τον τροπο οσου εχω φτασει σε ενα σειμιο που δεν μπορει ο πομπος να δοσει αλλα βαττ αρα εκει εβαλα ενα σειμαδακι οτι ειναι τα 4 βαττ ( το maximun του πομπου μου ) . ειναι σωστος ο τροπος; τα στασιμα απο που τα βλεπω και πως καταλαβαινω αν εχω τα σωστα στασιμα; επισης το κουμπι ros τι κανει ;


          ευχαριστω

----------


## dj kostas

συγνωμη  το εγραψα στους ενισχητες αν μπορειτε μεταφέρτετω στα γενικα

----------


## homo mathematicus

πόσο το πήρες?
(λέω να παρω και εγώ μια γεφυρούλα)

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν θεωρώ τη συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα μάπα αλλά μην την αγοράσεις διότι διαβάζει μόνο στάσιμα.Προσανατολίσου προς καμια DAIWA αλλά  πρέπει να γνωστοποιήσεις στον πωλητή  το εύρος το συχνοτήτων που σε ενδιαφέρει για να επιλέξεις το κατάλληλο μοντέλλο διαφορετικά φτιάξε κάποια μόνος σου Μπορείς; Αν ναι τότε στον δικτυακό τόπο  θα βρεις ένα πολυ ενδιαφέρον σχέδιο γέφυρας στασιμων & μετρητη ισχύος για τα VHF.
Αν τελικά θες να επενδύσεις στην καλύτερη πας στην πλέον γνωστή  bird...

----------


## dj kostas

κανενας που να ξερει τον τροπο λειτουργια της

----------


## itta-vitta

> κανενας που να ξερει τον τροπο λειτουργια της



Με τη γέφυρα συνδεδεμένη και τον πομπό σε λειτουργία τοποθετούμε το διακόπτη στη θέση "σετ". Περιστρέφουμε το ποτενσιόμετρο ώστε η βελονα να πάει τέρμα δεξιά της κλίμακας(στο σήμα του άπειρου οο). Υστερα μετακινούμε το διακόπτη στη  θέση "ρος' και έχουμε την ένδειξη των στασίμων και ισχύος. Εγώ έχω την Daiwa CN801H. Πολύ καλό κομματι. 
Την έχουν και άλλα παιδια  του σάιτ, ο Βαγγελης (evbellis), νομίζω και ο Κώστας30 και κάποιοι αλλοι. Η εν λόγω γέφυρα δεν χρειάζεται σετάρισμα. Σετάρει μόνη της.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Χαίρεται αγόρασα μόλις σήμερα αυτήν την γέφυρα στασίμων- βατόμετρο σε πολύ καλή τιμή:  http://www.cobra-center.gr/HTML/proi...0/23%20110.htm  , βέβαια δεν ξέρω την ποιότητά της όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τιμή και το κατάστημα που την αγόρασα ας μου στείλει pm για να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος. Υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει την λειτουργία της (κουμπιά κ.τ.λ.)? Έχει φυλλάδιο στην συσκευασία στα αγγλικά αλλά δεν τα πάω και τόσο καλά στην μετάφραση τους.  Βρήκα καλύτερη φωτογραφία που φαίνονται καλύτερα τα γράμματα πάνω στο όργανο:  http://www.orbito.com/images/Measuri...nts/23-110.jpg

----------


## kostas30

φιλε και εγω την ειχα  ειναι μεγαλη μουφα .την πεταξα.  :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :d'oh!:   :d'oh!:

----------


## itta-vitta

> φιλε και εγω την ειχα  ειναι μεγαλη μουφα .την πεταξα.



Κώστα ποιά πέταξες; Την Daiwa;

----------


## phoenix_2007

Είχα παλιά (1991) μια γέφυρα της Midland για τα FM. Εντάξει, δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο κομμάτι που θα μπορούσα να έχω αλλά τα στάσιμα τα έδειχνε. Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο κομμάτι και από άποψη ποιότητας αλλά και από άποψη τιμής (συνδυασμός των δύο για άτομα με συγκεκριμένο πορτοφόλι, μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας) είναι η Daiwa CN801H (1.8-200MHz), με δυνατότητα μέτρησης ισχύος μέχρι 2KW. Ορισμένοι πονηροί μπορούν και πειράζουν κάτι μέσα στη γέφυρα και υποβιβάζουν την κλίμακα, ώστε να δείχνει τα μισα απ'ό,τι πραγματικά μετράει. Έτσι, αν μετράς 2KW στην πραγματικότητα έχεις 4KW. Η γέφυρα αυτή έχει τσεκαριστεί και με την Bird και δεν έχει μεγάλες αποκλίσεις. Χρησιμοποιείται και για τα "βραχεωμένα μεσαία" (1600-1800ΚΗζ) χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όπως έδειξαν πειράματα μετρήσεως ισχύος, αν κατέβει κανείς συχνότητα κάτω από τους 1550ΚΗζ, τότε η γέφυρα δείχνει σωστά στάσιμα αλλά λιγότερα βατ απ'όσα πραγματικά έχει κανείς (όχι όμως περισσότερα). Μου έλεγε φίλος μου, που έκανε δοκιμή στους 1250ΚΗζ με μηχάνημα περί τα 800βατ, ότι όταν μετρούσε με την Daiwa του έδειχνε περί τα 650βατ ενώ η Bird 800βατ (φυσικά, η μετρηση της Bird είναι η απολύτως αξιόπιστη). Ο λόγος όμως, των στασίμων ήταν ίδιος και στις δύο γεφυρες. Αυτές οι αποκλίσεις γιά τα καθαρά μεσαία βέβαια.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostas30
> 
> φιλε και εγω την ειχα  ειναι μεγαλη μουφα .την πεταξα.    
> 
> 
> 
> Κώστα ποιά πέταξες; Την Daiwa;



Αποκλείεται να πέταξε την Daiwa (CN 801H).

----------


## itta-vitta

Για σου Βαγγέλη.
Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι η γέφυρα για την οποία μιλάμε, αποτελεί την καλύτερη αγορά σε σχέση με την τιμή της.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Παιδιά καμιά πληροφορία για το πως δουλεύει η δική μου γέφυρα? Την έχει κανείς?

----------


## dj kostas

και δεν μου λες τα στασιμα οταν υπερβουν τον λογο 1:1,5 που το καταλαβαινω ;;;

----------


## kostas30

αυτην εδω http://www.cobra-center.gr/HTML/proi...0/23%20110.htm

----------


## dj kostas

και δεν μου λες τα στασιμα οταν υπερβουν τον λογο 1:1,5 που το καταλαβαινω ;;;

----------


## qaggelos

Την ένδειξη των στασίμων την βλέπεις  στην πάνω μπάρα μετρησης . Σετάρεις (καλιμπράρεις) την γέφυρα όπως σου έχει αναφέρει ο φίλος ποιό πάνω. Η βελόνα του οργάνου δεν πρέπει να δείχνει πάνω από 1,5  για να μην σου καεί το μηχάνημα που ελέγχεις.

----------


## dj kostas

και η κατω μπαρα ελενχει τα βαττ ; αν ειναι ετσι αν δεν υπερβω το 1,5 πως θα παρω τα μεγιστα βαττ  θα κολληση ο δεικτης στην κατω μπαρα που λει 0.2 βαττ και στην πανω 1,5 στασιμα. η εκτος αν συνεχεια μολις ανεβενει ο δεικτης να τον κατεβαζω με το ποτενσιομετρο

----------


## babisko

> και η κατω μπαρα ελενχει τα βαττ ; αν ειναι ετσι αν δεν υπερβω το 1,5 πως θα παρω τα μεγιστα βαττ  θα κολληση ο δεικτης στην κατω μπαρα που λει 0.2 βαττ και στην πανω 1,5 στασιμα. η εκτος αν συνεχεια μολις ανεβενει ο δεικτης να τον κατεβαζω με το ποτενσιομετρο



Αν πρόσεξες το πρώτο λευκό κουμπί κάτω αριστερά, έχει τις ενδείξεις POW (=power) και SWR (στάσιμα). Όταν είναι πατημένο, μετράει την ισχύ και όταν δεν είναι μετράει στάσιμα. Αυτό τουλάχιστον μπορώ να δω από την φωτογραφία. Εγχειρίδιο δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## dj kostas

δεν υπαρχει κανενα λευκο κουμπι που λες υπαρχει μονον το ποτενσιομετρο και το μαυρο διακοπτη που πηγαινει στο ros και στο set ενχηριδιο υπαρχη αλλαδεν λεει και πολλα πραγματα. εγω παντος υποψιαζομαι οτι στο set μετραει την ισχυ και στο ros μετραει τα στασιμα γιατι μολις παταω το κουμπι ros η βελονα κατεβαινει λιγο η πολυ αναλογα με την ρυθμιση και οταν το εχω στο σετ ανεβαινει . εσεις τι λετε ;;;

----------


## babisko

Ωχ, συγγνώμη αλλά εγώ μπερδεύτηκα και νόμιζα ότι είχες αυτήν την γέφυρα, αλλά τώρα πρόσεξα ότι εσύ αγόρασες την Zetagi  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## fkdpbpar

Μπάμπη η γέφυρα στην οποία αναφέρθηκες προηγουμένως (MIDLAND) είναι δική μου. Aριστερά όπως βλέπουμε την φωτογραφία στον πίνακα μετράμε την ισχύ και δεξιά τα στάσιμα, σωστά? Για άλλα κουμπιά ξέρει κανείς τη λειτουργία που συντελούν? (REF-FWD, MAT, MOD-CAL, S.CAL-M.CAL, TUNE, LOAD)

----------


## dj kostas

και η κατω μπαρα ελενχει τα βαττ ; αν ειναι ετσι αν δεν υπερβω το 1,5 πως θα παρω τα μεγιστα βαττ  θα κολληση ο δεικτης στην κατω μπαρα που λει 0.2 βαττ και στην πανω 1,5 στασιμα. η εκτος αν συνεχεια μολις ανεβενει ο δεικτης να τον κατεβαζω με το ποτενσιομετρο

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> και η κατω μπαρα ελενχει τα βαττ ; αν ειναι ετσι αν δεν υπερβω το 1,5 πως θα παρω τα μεγιστα βαττ  θα κολληση ο δεικτης στην κατω μπαρα που λει 0.2 βαττ και στην πανω 1,5 στασιμα. η εκτος αν συνεχεια μολις ανεβενει ο δεικτης να τον κατεβαζω με το ποτενσιομετρο



η εκτος αν η γεφυρα σου δεν μετραει βατ

----------


## Nikolaskn

> η εκτος αν η γεφυρα σου δεν μετραει βατ



Αργησες μερικα χρονια..αλλα καλιο αργα παρα ποτε

----------

